# Target shooting



## Highwater (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone know of a good area to shoot rifles near slc? Want to go out in the mountains, stay outa restricted areas for fire prevention, and hopefully not piss off anyone hunting near by!


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Gun range above bountiful is always a good safe place to shoot. In fact... any gun range is always the best place to shoot.


----------



## Highwater (Aug 13, 2020)

Sweet... came to the same conclusion!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Morgan county shooting range in Morgan is a cool little range. There is a 300 yard indoor range also up near Ogden I think also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You'd think with all of the wildfires this year, and the heavy demand for ranges... that the state or the government / BLM wouldnt make it a priority to setup some ranges and keep them grass free. Heck setup the ranges and get volunteers to help run it.

It would be TREMENDOUSLY cheaper than fighting misc fires all over the state.

PS: what ever happened to the proposed BLM range on the other side of Utah Lake? they talked heavily about setting on up after the fires there several years ago.


-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dallan, 
It is there on the west side but prepare to be disappointed...


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I am looking for the same thing. I need to get my kids out for field position shooting practice. I always go to the range because I don't want to start wildfires and I like that they can dig out and recycle the copper/lead. 

The only place I can think of would be the pit at stansbury island where everyone goes to blast their ARs, but it's about an hour drive from Sandy.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

shaner said:


> Dallan,
> It is there on the west side but prepare to be disappointed...


That's for sure!!!! Only 5 spots to shoot and 25 yards long. What a joke. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> That's for sure!!!! Only 5 spots to shoot and 25 yards long. What a joke. Better than nothing I guess.


Dangerous as all hell in my opinion. I went to do some pistol shooting the other weekend. NO ONE GIVES A SH$^ about line breaks, calling for a line break, asking other if they can safely go downrange. Im never going back there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

jason21 said:


> Dangerous as all hell in my opinion. I went to do some pistol shooting the other weekend. NO ONE GIVES A SH$^ about line breaks, calling for a line break, asking other if they can safely go downrange. Im never going back there.


I was amazed at how many "buzzing" bullets I heard after hitting the rocks!:shock: I shot one mag before I got the he!! out of there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's one reason that I love where I live. A 10 minute drive and I can be shooting on BLM ground with no one around. That is as long as I go out during the week days. From what it looks like the weekends are a nut house where I shoot with all the empty shell casings all over the place. 

After I am done shooting I walk around and pick up a couple hundred empties to bring home to add to the future reloading sessions. I can't believe the amount of brass that folks don't pick up to reload it, but then I think that it is mostly kids out blasting away from what kind of targets they shoot at.


----------

